# [solved] Externe Toshiba STOR.E ALU 2S - Kerneltreiber?

## BlackEye

Hallo Leute,

bin schon eine Weile am googeln und suchen - aber ich finde keine Antwort auf die Frage, wie ich die "Toshiba STOR.E ALU 2S" in mein System einbinden kann.

Das seltsame an dem Ding ist, dass da quasi zwei Controller drin stecken. Einer gaukelt ein CDROM-Laufwerk vor (dieses wird unter Linux erkannt) mit 8MB Werbedaten drauf (kotz) und der andere Controller ist die eigentliche 2TB Festplatte. Unter Windows werden beide Geräte automatisch eingebunden. Dort komme ich also auf meine Daten - aber unter Linux sehe ich nur das CDROM.

Irgendwas muss ich noch einkompilieren - aber keine Idee was das sein soll...

Beste Grüße,

MartinLast edited by BlackEye on Sun Sep 18, 2011 10:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Wenn da mehrere Laufwerke drinstecken benötigst du vermutlich

CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN

Support im Kernel, siehe unter

Device Drivers  ---> 

SCSI device support  --->

[*] Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device

MfG

Josef

----------

## BlackEye

Danke! Das hat gefehlt  :Smile: 

----------

